# Has anybody used Hydrolyzed Wheat Protein?



## mariflo (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi guys,
I came across "Hydrolyzed Wheat Protein" as I was looking into ingredients for shampoo and hair conditioner.
It's supposed to make your hair all shiny, nice and tangle-free.
I was wondering if it really works and if really does all those nice things to your hair. Has anybody used it?

Happy soaping!
mari


----------



## Hazel (Jan 26, 2010)

I just want to join this thread.   

I haven't used hydrolyzed wheat protein but I'm interested in trying it someday. It's one of the ingredients in a shampoo that I just love! It also has hydrolyzed keratin in it. 

I'd like to figure out how to duplicate this shampoo because it's expensive and in order to get it, I have to drive over half an hour to get to the shop.


----------



## flowerpower (Jan 29, 2010)

Hydrolyzed proteins are great for hair, but I personally think they're a waste if used in a shampoo (since it's a wash-off product). Proteins can also build up in hair, causing it to be weighed down. I make a protein and non-protein version of my conditioner recipe, and just alternate throughout the week.

Certain proteins with smaller molecules are more penetrating than others, so if you have thick hair that needs alot of moisture, then definitely try hydrolyzed soy and/or silk protein. If you have thin hair that gets weighed down easily, wheat is good as it has a bigger molecule and won't penetrate hair as much.

HTH!


----------



## mariflo (Jan 29, 2010)

Thank you for sharing that flowerpower. That is information greatly appreciated 
If you don't mind me asking, what percentage is optimal for usage in conditioner from your experience? 
Also, does that depend on the type of protein used, soy/silk/wheat, or the same percentage can be used regardless of the type?
Happy soaping!
mari


----------



## IanT (Jan 29, 2010)

veeery good question, I havent used it yet too so im requesting permission to tag along  8) 

I really want to grow my dreadlocks out again... a good hair conditioner is essential... (because Im not one of those dudes who just doesnt wash my hair or anything... my hair is just thick and grows up/out... not down lol... so when I let it go without brushing... poof... Dreadlock Holiday.)


----------



## kittywings (Jan 29, 2010)

I use it in my shampoo and conditioner and I like it!


----------



## Hazel (Jan 29, 2010)

IanT said:
			
		

> veeery good question, I havent used it yet too so im requesting permission to tag along  8)
> 
> I really want to grow my dreadlocks out again... a good hair conditioner is essential... (because Im not one of those dudes who just doesnt wash my hair or anything... my hair is just thick and grows up/out... not down lol... so when I let it go without brushing... poof... Dreadlock Holiday.)



Off topic:

Oh my, I'm going to reveal my age here. Does anyone else remember "Dreadlock Holiday"?


----------



## IanT (Jan 29, 2010)

Hazel said:
			
		

> IanT said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thats why I said it!! lol (and Im only 24! ) lol

"I was walkin' down the street
Concentratin' on truckin' right
I heard a dark voice beside of me
And I looked round in a state of fright
I saw four faces one mad
A brother from the gutter
They looked me up and down a bit
And turned to each other

I say
I don't like cricket oh no
I love it
I don't like cricket no no
I love it
Don't you walk thru my words
You got to show some respect
Don't you walk thru my words
'Cause you ain't heard me out yet
"

awesome song!! 10CC is the shiziiit


----------



## Hazel (Jan 30, 2010)

Really? Man, I feel old now. 

One of my favorite albums (yes, vinyl!) was "Sheet Music". I went through 2 copies.   

Wall Street Shuffle, The Sacro-illiac, The Worst Band in the World (but we don't give a...)

This brings back hazy memories...sort of, vaguely...umm...I seem to slightly remember a few parties.


----------



## IanT (Jan 30, 2010)

Hazel said:
			
		

> Really? Man, I feel old now.
> 
> One of my favorite albums (yes, vinyl!) was "Sheet Music". I went through 2 copies.
> 
> ...



lol dont feel old!!!! Age is a state of mind! 

lol hazy memories ehh? right there with you lol....

Sacro-Illiac... never heard of them, but since Im a Licensed Massage Therapist, I know what it is!!!... its the joint in between your sacrum, and your ilium (the top portion of your "hip" bone... its divided into 3 parts, Ilium, Ischium, and Pubis...) kinda cool huh?!?! lol


For your viewing/listening Pleasure ([ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jGLsAkeRd84"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jGLsAkeRd84[/ame])


(warning, now that MAY make you feel old lol...bellbottoms anyone!?!)


----------



## Hazel (Jan 31, 2010)

What a flashback watching that video.    I'd forgotten how excellent their harmonizing was until I saw this. Very talented group.

Bell bottoms? Not only did I wear them, I had one pair that was tie dyed and I had a pair of elephant bells.  :shock: 

Wall Street Shuffle, The Sacro-illiac, Worst Band in the World were songs from "Sheet Music". I also forgot to mention Rubber Bullets (not on the same album but I loved the song)

The Worst Band in the World
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Xk08PfLF3c"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Xk08PfLF3c[/ame]

Wall Street Shuffle
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kShTUmYRyCw&feature=related"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kShTUmYR ... re=related[/ame]

Rubber Bullets
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2dTnvhGHDGA&feature=related"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2dTnvhGH ... re=related[/ame]

Since you're a LMT, you have *got *to listen to The Sacro-illiac. You'll probably end up rolling across the floor, laughing hysterically. I used to think youtube had everything but that's the one song I couldn't find.

I've really gotten off topic, haven't I? Thanks for posting the link. I know I'm going to be spending some time on youtube tomorrow.


----------



## flowerpower (Feb 2, 2010)

mariflo said:
			
		

> Thank you for sharing that flowerpower. That is information greatly appreciated
> If you don't mind me asking, what percentage is optimal for usage in conditioner from your experience?
> Also, does that depend on the type of protein used, soy/silk/wheat, or the same percentage can be used regardless of the type?
> Happy soaping!
> mari



You're welcome. 

I usually use it at 2-3% total for all proteins. Soy and silk are more penetrating than wheat since the molecule sizes are smaller, so I would try just one protein at 2% and see how your hair likes that. It might take a little experimenting to find which protein your hair likes.


----------



## Hazel (Feb 2, 2010)

mariflo -

Sorry about hijacking your thread. I'm glad you got an answer.

flowerpower - 

Thanks for supplying the answer. Someday I want to try wheat protein.


----------



## mariflo (Feb 3, 2010)

Thank you flowerpower, I'll definitely try it 

Hazel, no worries


----------



## Deb (Feb 4, 2010)

I'm celiac - I won't have anythign wheat near me or on me. Intellectually I know its ingested stuff that gives me grief, but at the same time...I run, not walk, away from it. 

Other celiacs may well feel the same. Just a marketing point. then again, they may not. I'm a little anal that way.


----------



## Hazel (Feb 4, 2010)

Deb,

That's an interesting point. I'm very careful when I make anything for my younger sister. Just to be on the safe side, I never use sweet almond oil in items for her because she's extremely allergic to almonds. I never thought of allergies to other ingredients besides the butters and oils.


----------



## Deb (Feb 7, 2010)

I personally don't seem to be affected by things external to me - My roommate still makes her toast and I love the smell, we just avoid cross contamination very carefully! 

But I know one chappie who used to work in a restaurant and the cleaner he used had wheat in it, and he didn't believe it would affect him. He learned otherwise. 

I also know of a number of celiacs who have traced there dermatitis back to gluten body products

*Grins* 

But as usual...you pays your money and takes your choice..its one of the reasons I love making this stuff. I can keep me safe.

edited to add: estimate is that 1 in 133 americans/canadians is affected by gluten. Not all of them realise it. I know one who just traced 2 years of problems down this weekend....


----------



## pink-north (Mar 5, 2010)

[quote="flowerpower

I usually use it at 2-3% total for all proteins. Soy and silk are more penetrating than wheat since the molecule sizes are smaller, so I would try just one protein at 2% and see how your hair likes that. It might take a little experimenting to find which protein your hair likes.

...Certain proteins with smaller molecules are more penetrating than others, so if you have thick hair that needs alot of moisture, then definitely try hydrolyzed soy and/or silk protein. If you have thin hair that gets weighed down easily, wheat is good as it has a bigger molecule and won't penetrate hair as much. [/quote]

This is great information.   Flowerpower do you use your own formula or are you adding the protein to a pre-made base? I would really like to make my own. My hair is dry and the split ends cause the hair to break at the ends. Not a pretty sight.


----------



## Lindy (Mar 9, 2010)

I have used it in lotions with a great deal of success - I feel like it adds something extra to it, but since I make several lotions they are all marketed as containing whatever special properties I'm putting in.  Being an allergic person myself I know how important it is to keep that information "out there".  And I have to say it never occured to me about gluten applied externally.  Thank you!


----------

